# Liquid Garlic to the water for health



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

does anyone add garlic to the tank water for the health of thier pygos / serras?
i was told by a friend who does this, like 5 drops per week, he swears by it

let me know......thanks


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

Doesn't garlic just make them want to eat a food more?
Thus people use garlic guard or sometin'?
I havn't used any garlic stuff yet, mostly because I keep forgetting to buy it.

But for health? methinks not.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

garlic is very good for eatting props for p's yes, i was under the impression 
it keeps them health as well.......yes garlic guard was mentioned


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

I have heard before that garlic is good for their health and I know my LFS adds some special garlic solution to their tanks.

If you search, there was a thread about it a while ago that was very informative, I do remember there being a lot of benefits to it though. I do let all my food soak in it for a few minutes before feeding my fish.


----------



## thepiranhakid (Oct 21, 2006)

im going to get some lol, i buy just about anything i see when im down there, the otherday i brought 3 bottles of nitrate minus and when i got home i was just like wtf, what the hell did i buy such rubbish


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Adding garlic to fish's food or the tank directly is useful as an appetite/flavor enhancer for freshwater and saltwater fish. It will also help renew the interest of poor or finicky eaters. Garlic can help Repel Ich and Parasites, and Anti-bacterial and Anti-Fungal issues.


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

I thought Garlic was to help Discus fish when there sick.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

good in-put!!!!!!


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

*has learned something new today*


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

Sangre_Roja said:


> I thought Garlic was to help Discus fish when there sick.


Not just dicsus, I have heard the same for Puffers......


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

garlic is good stuff. i use it when im training my ps to eat a new food. what i did was take one clove of garlic and crush it into a cup of water with a slice of frozen cod fillet in it. wait 10 mins and u can smell the garlic off the fillet. as soon as it hits the water its gone . its mad, the dont leave any scraps either. well a few tiny flakey pices but the neon teras clean those up. lol

Joe


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

i dont think anything bad can result from garlic. i love garlic


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

but what i wonder is why thay go for somthin thay would never find in the wild,,, wuz in it to make them go nutz over it?????????????? can someone explain iam confused.


----------



## dg0113 (Mar 8, 2006)

garlic helps get the common cold out of humans, i bet it would help keep the ps healthy too


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

I will try it sometime.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

cueball said:


> but what i wonder is why thay go for somthin thay would never find in the wild,,, wuz in it to make them go nutz over it?????????????? can someone explain iam confused.


i am a bow hunter who used to hunt in Idaho.....
we used to burn in water apples / licorice root and other trade secrets.......shush








that would atract the elk to us, its called baiting. when fishing, we did the same thing
bait: mac and cheese powder, marshmellows, GARLIC, and a tad bit of veg oil to
create our bait, it would hit the water and BAM, i caught a fish, its like power bait.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

assclown said:


> but what i wonder is why thay go for somthin thay would never find in the wild,,, wuz in it to make them go nutz over it?????????????? can someone explain iam confused.


i am a bow hunter who used to hunt in Idaho.....
we used to burn in water apples / licorice root and other trade secrets.......shush








that would atract the elk to us, its called baiting. when fishing, we did the same thing
bait: mac and cheese powder, marshmellows, GARLIC, and a tad bit of veg oil to
create our bait, it would hit the water and BAM, i caught a fish, its like power bait.
[/quote]

Yep, we always add Garlic to our homemade Trout Bait. The fish cant resist it.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

So......very good info, but someone said something about a product made to add directly to your water. Anyone know who makes it, and if there are more brands?


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2006)

well garlic is good for peoples imune system, so i think it should be good for p's also it should intise them to eat more/better.


----------



## Rugged Child (Oct 3, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> So......very good info, but someone said something about a product made to add directly to your water. Anyone know who makes it, and if there are more brands?


You can try Garlic Guard by Seachem. I soke my Ps food in it from time to time when it seems that its appetite is not up to par. I dont see why you couldn't add some directly to the tankwater water since it goes into the water anyway


----------



## Piranha Mcfly (Oct 12, 2006)

What about garlic powder insted of fresh...seems that would be a good pre-meal soak for food.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Garlic powder is for human consumtion. All garlic additives for fish use are liquid.

I have used Garlic Xtreme by Kent. It can be used as a food soak or added directly to the aquarium.


----------



## Piranha Mcfly (Oct 12, 2006)

Coldfire said:


> Garlic powder is for human consumtion. All garlic additives for fish use are liquid.
> 
> I have used Garlic Xtreme by Kent. It can be used as a food soak or added directly to the aquarium.


I meant using a garlic powder dissolved in water instead of cloves.


----------



## asahin (Aug 25, 2006)

I personally use only fresh garlic, but the liquid versions is the next best thing. I would not use the powered ones at all. They might not list it on the ingredients, but there are additives and stablizers to help hold the freshness and color of the powered garlic. Plus most of the benefits that come from garlic are lost in the process of making powered garlic.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

i would only use liquid from the aquarium store / crushed cloves soaked in water
would be my next choice


----------



## Piranha Mcfly (Oct 12, 2006)

asahin said:


> I personally use only fresh garlic, but the liquid versions is the next best thing. I would not use the powered ones at all. They might not list it on the ingredients, but there are additives and stablizers to help hold the freshness and color of the powered garlic. Plus most of the benefits that come from garlic are lost in the process of making powered garlic.


Makes sense to me.


----------



## leviathon13 (Sep 11, 2006)

I've also used Kent's Garlic Xtreme added directly to the tank water. Garlic is full of antioxidants that boost the immune system.essentially it will make your fish more disease resistant.Less likely to contract something from that sick feeder that you overlooked, or one that seemed "healthy" but had something ailing it from the inside. Garlic's probably a good once a week or perhaps, daily, preventative IMO.


----------



## asahin (Aug 25, 2006)

This also counts for us humans too. A clove a day will keep the doctor away. Swallow it like a vitamin, don’t chew, and your breath wont stink.


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

asahin said:


> This also counts for us humans too. A clove a day will keep the doctor away. Swallow it like a vitamin, don't chew, and your breath wont stink.


Thats one pretty big-ass pill.








Well, might as well...


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

yup it shure is mother natures wonder drug,,,,i just had a fancy ass homer pigeon that came to me with a case of somthin er other and i tryed to over dose her on garlic,, i gave her 4 pillz a day and now the pigeon is coming back to life. it works and its cheep

meds cost a ton.


----------

